# Thermostat housing



## 88gonzo (Nov 22, 2020)

I have a slight leak coming from my thermostat housing on my 2014 Cruze 1.4l turbo. I checked my local auto parts store and they wanted about 80 bucks. My question is, have any of you guys bought one online, eBay, rock auto, 1a auto, etc. I've noticed they're much cheaper online, or is there a reason for them being a cheap?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

88gonzo said:


> I have a slight leak coming from my thermostat housing on my 2014 Cruze 1.4l turbo. I checked my local auto parts store and they wanted about 80 bucks. My question is, have any of you guys bought one online, eBay, rock auto, 1a auto, etc. I've noticed they're much cheaper online, or is there a reason for them being a cheap?


AutoZone lifetime warranty parts are the way to go.



https://www.autozone.com/cooling-heating-and-climate-control/thermostat/chevrolet/cruze?filters=4294775027


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I like buying authentic GM on ebay, or rock auto. Off brand thermostats dont seem to last as long and sometimes have issues right from the start.


----------



## 88gonzo (Nov 22, 2020)

I didn't even think about that, good thinking, the only thing is, I'm on the fence about selling it or keeping it, thanks for the information.


----------



## 88gonzo (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm actually working near summit racing this week, o think I might go buy it from them this week, I'll post the link tell me what you guys think 2014 CHEVROLET CRUZE Dorman 902-808 Dorman Thermostat Housings | Summit Racing


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

88gonzo said:


> I'm actually working near summit racing this week, o think I might go buy it from them this week, I'll post the link tell me what you guys think 2014 CHEVROLET CRUZE Dorman 902-808 Dorman Thermostat Housings | Summit Racing


Good luck, I bought the dorman one and it leaked from the get go, had to take it off and install an OEM one, no issues since.


----------



## 88gonzo (Nov 22, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Good luck, I bought the dorman one and it leaked from the get go, had to take it off and install an OEM one, no issues since.


Really!? Well shoot, were you able to at least return it for a refund?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

88gonzo said:


> Really!? Well shoot, were you able to at least return it for a refund?


yep through Amazon luckily


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> I like buying authentic GM on ebay, or rock auto. Off brand thermostats dont seem to last as long and sometimes have issues right from the start.


I second authentic GM parts ONLY......

The exception being performance upgrades.


----------



## 88gonzo (Nov 22, 2020)

I read somewhere that the old housing might only be sealed with silicone and the new ones will come with a gasket, should I use gasket and silicone or use just the gasket?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

They should all have gaskets, no silicone needed.


----------



## The5oh (Jun 9, 2019)

88gonzo said:


> I didn't even think about that, good thinking, the only thing is, I'm on the fence about selling it or keeping it, thanks for the information.


Be careful with ACDelco housing. Its plastic. I had to change mine out and the throttle body coolant hose actually melted and bined with the plastic. Had to buy a whole new T body hose before I could drive my car. Autozone gives you Motorad brand, its metal. Lifetime warranty. Had to switch it out 5 months later (3 days ago) because of a manufacturing error with an o-ring, caused a small leak but big enough to drain me of coolant over night.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

The5oh said:


> Be careful with ACDelco housing. Its plastic. I had to change mine out and the throttle body coolant hose actually melted and bined with the plastic. Had to buy a whole new T body hose before I could drive my car. Autozone gives you Motorad brand, its metal. Lifetime warranty. Had to switch it out 5 months later (3 days ago) because of a manufacturing error with an o-ring, caused a small leak but big enough to drain me of coolant over night.


throttle body coolant, huh? Also, never seen a 1.4 metal thermostat, can you link it up for us?


----------



## The5oh (Jun 9, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> throttle body coolant, huh? Also, never seen a 1.4 metal thermostat, can you link it up for us?


Yup, 


Thebigzeus said:


> throttle body coolant, huh? Also, never seen a 1.4 metal thermostat, can you link it up for us?


Oh boy, I totally misread the 1.4. Doh! Please excuse my ignorance. I will remove my comment as it only applies to a 1.8. Smh


----------



## 88gonzo (Nov 22, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> They should all have gaskets, no silicone needed.


Thank you, one more thing, I was thinking about getting a tuner for it but im worried about how much more stress it would put on the engine, it seems like these cars have enough issues as it is, or is there a tune that could actually improve power and make the engine run better altogether?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

88gonzo said:


> Thank you, one more thing, I was thinking about getting a tuner for it but im worried about how much more stress it would put on the engine, it seems like these cars have enough issues as it is, or is there a tune that could actually improve power and make the engine run better altogether?


A tune won't make things more reliable. Especially long term. It may actually exacerbate any issues you already have with your engine. A tune will however increase performance and make the car more fun to drive!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> A tune won't make things more reliable. Especially long term.


Actually it can, mine lowers the engine temp by over 20 degrees. To just over 205 vs 225 or so.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Actually it can, mine lowers the engine temp by over 20 degrees. To just over 205 vs 225 or so.


Mine does the same. I guess I was referring to combustion. I can't imagine how 20-22psi of boost doesn't have a negative effect on the stock internals when the design pressure was 15 psi. Especially on an engine that infamous for having piston issues.


----------



## 88gonzo (Nov 22, 2020)

I know you guys mention trifecta and bad news racing for tuners, but what about diablo or hp?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

88gonzo said:


> I know you guys mention trifecta and bad news racing for tuners, but what about diablo or hp?


I don't know about Diablo. HP I believe you have to do your own tuning. I'm tuned by Vermont Tuning. Brian, the owner/tuner has FANTASTIC customer service. He's not as inexpensive as Trifecta or well known as BNR but, from what I've gathered by the comments made on here about Trifecta and BNR, Brian's customer service is much better.


----------



## Gr3mlin (Jul 6, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> throttle body coolant, huh? Also, never seen a 1.4 metal thermostat, can you link it up for us?





The5oh said:


> Oh boy, I totally misread the 1.4. Doh! Please excuse my ignorance. I will remove my comment as it only applies to a 1.8. Smh


... I had hope for about 0.07 seconds. Insert hollow, deflating sigh as I resolve myself to clicking 'add to cart' on another hunk of plastic whose sole life purpose will culminate in adding more sighs from future me.


----------



## DarkSoul85 (Sep 12, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> I like buying authentic GM on ebay, or rock auto. Off brand thermostats dont seem to last as long and sometimes have issues right from the start.


I replace my housing thermostat 3 times in 2 years, I guess the best way to go is with the OEM parts right?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

DarkSoul85 said:


> I replace my housing thermostat 3 times in 2 years, I guess the best way to go is with the OEM parts right?


Yep, aftermarket didn't last for me either.


----------

